# [UZ] Roads in Uzbekistan



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New motorway under construction on the south side of Tashkent. Maybe it'll run to the Fergana Valley.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

doesn't any one have an info about TKAD?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Some new Images:
Tashkent towards Samarqand








Tashkent








Tashkent








Tashkent TKAD








Tashkent towards south via M39
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/24902329.jpg[img]
Tashkent TKAD overpass
[img]http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/6595017.jpg
Tashkent TKAD going down








Tashkent War truck in TKAD


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

More images:
Tashkent TKAD and M39 junction








Tashkent TKAD south








M39


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

More Images:
Policerah (Police check point)








Tashkent-Samarqand Rd. M39








M39 Samarqand Gate








Samarqand M37 & M39 Jct. Policerah (Police check point)


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

More Images:
Samarqand M37 Bypass








M37 Gate








M37 Samarqand Province








M37 Kilometrage


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

More:
Kilometrage M37








M37 Bokhara Gate








A380 M37 Bokhara Bypass








Bokhara Main Entrance M37 A380


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

M37 Turkmenistan Uzbekistan Border


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

A373 near Tashkand








A373 in Ahangaran








A373








A373








A373 near Ahangaran Lake








A373 Kamich Pass


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

A373 Mountain








A373 Nature








A373








A373 Bulaqbashi Gate








A376 Besharyk


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Wait for a complete map of the country


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

As I promised I made the map.
It just doesn't have regional roads.


----------



## hunter121 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks quite a lot like Ukraine or rural Russia.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ They were all one country in the past, USSR


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ Nice road signs


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Map of the network


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

shpirtkosova said:


> I don't understand the reason for having concrete crashbarriers when the new modern metalic crash barriers are probably much cheaper and safer. If you crash head-on to a block of concrete at 130km/h, its unlikely to survive..


Actually the concrete crash barriers are generally reckoned to be safer than metal ones (but taller ones than that). New/refurbished motorways have been built with them in the UK for the past few years and they have been used in South Africa for 20 years or so, in the USA for many years.

I think the idea is that crashes into the barrier are at a slight angle not head on, so the vehicle will bounce/scrape off rather than becoming embedded in the upright posts.

I don't know about relative costs, probably the local prices of concrete and steel vary (which is why some places bridges etc tend to involve steel and others concrete more).


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

Nima-Farid said:


> As I promised I made the map.
> It just doesn't have regional roads.


Is there a listing of said regional (P) roads somewhere?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

I've tried to put them in the map but I couldn't find enough info to create a reliable map. I'd be glad if someone shows me that kind of info. This is also true about Turkmenistan and Tajikistan


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice roads.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ yeah! hope we see a proper motorway in any of central asian countries!


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

Is the Roman alphabet now used exclusively on all road signs?

I'm impressed to see such a complete linguistic change in just two decades.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice thread


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess so! but it's not just Uzbekistan. Turkmenistan, Azerbaijan, Armenia and Georgia also did the same.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

A road sign in Fergana area








Qashg'ar is Kashghar in XUAR, China


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Some of Uzbekistan's roads look like they could use some updating, and not just the one above.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

but the rough surface is because of snow and the salt...


----------



## WarsawWarrior (Sep 11, 2012)

Gentlemens, I have a question. The UNECE document ECE/TRANS/SC.1/384 of March 2008 is set out on the path of the road route E004 Kyzylorda-Uchkuduk-Bukhara. However, looking at the maps (Google, OpenStreetMap, Yandex) between Kyzylorda and Uchkuduk not totally no connection, the same desert and mountains Is the E004 is a typical route "only on paper" or maps available on the Internet is out of date? Similar is the case in Tajikistan in the way E008 between Kulab-Kalaikhumb and E009 between Jirgatal-Khorog. If someone had some knowledge is eager to find out what's going on 

Sorry for my english. translator


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yes there are no roads there, not even unpaved trails. It's just desert.


----------



## WarsawWarrior (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, and just as I thought it's just wishful thinking officials. Thanks for your answer


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

:deadthread:


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes there are no roads there, not even unpaved trails. It's just desert.


The usage wouldnt justify the construction


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

personal suggestion for freeway construction, if noone has thought of it yet
old road 260 km
new freeway 215 km
reduction of length 45 km
reduction of travel time: around 50 min


----------



## Jakub Warszauer (Jul 12, 2008)

I took this road last year in summer. At night it was a nightmare.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*M39*

A toll road is planned between Tashkent and Samarkand, which is the M39 corridor. It is planned to be financed with Turkish investors, with construction in 2019 or 2020. Few details are known. It would be the first PPP in Uzbekistan.

https://akipress.com/news:610912

https://www.azernews.az/region/137460.html


----------



## Jakub Warszauer (Jul 12, 2008)

For those who may be interested - I quote my post from Polish forum with photos I took on the A373 "Ferghana" highway in Uzbekistan. The pictures show trip from Angren up to the hills but we did not reach the mountain pass and Ferghana Valley.



Jakub Warszauer said:


> Zapraszam na przejażdżkę po Uzbekistanie. Na zdjęciach uwieczniona trasa A373 z miasta Angren w kierunku Kotliny Fergańskiej. Innymi słowy, *Magistrala Fergańska*. Ponieważ mój cel był w górach Tien Szan to do samej przełęczy i Kotliny nie dojechaliśmy.
> 
> Ze względu na swoje strategiczne znaczenie trasa obecnie jest modernizowana w naszym tego słowa rozumieniu. Inna sprawa, że ze względu na ograniczone środki modernizacja jest robiona na tyle ile się da.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Three toll roads are planned in Uzbekistan: Projects – PPPDA


Tashkent - Samarkand: 290 kilometers, $ 1 billion, contract signing in 2022.
Tashkent - Andijan: 340 kilometers, $ 1 billion, contract signing in 2022
Taxtaqoracha Pass Tunnel: 4.4 kilometers, contract signing in 2021

Map for illustrative purposes:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A motorway has been built to bypass Kokand in the Fergana Valley. It is part of a four lane project between Tashkent and Andijan, most of that was a twinning of the existing road, but they built this 52 kilometer new four lane highway with interchanges around Kokand. 

It looks like it may have been built around 2012. Google Maps doesn't know what to do with it, displaying it as a white road. There are also toll booths visible on parts of the four lane Tashkent - Andijan highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

ADB Approves $274 Million Loan to Upgrade Roads Vital to Uzbekistan's Regional Connectivity


ADB today approved a $274.2 million loan to reconstruct 240 km of highway in the western part of Uzbekistan and improve safety at key sections of the country’s national road network to expand regional trade and road...




www.adb.org





*ADB Approves $274 Million Loan to Upgrade Roads Vital to Uzbekistan's Regional Connectivity*

MANILA, PHILIPPINES (1 September 2020) — The Asian Development Bank (ADB) today approved a $274.2 million loan to reconstruct 240 kilometers (km) of highway in the western part of Uzbekistan and improve safety at key sections of the country’s national road network to expand regional trade and road transport connectivity.

As part of the project, a 240-km section of the Guzar–Bukhara–Nukus–Beyneu highway in Karakalpakstan will be reconstructed as a two-lane, cement concrete road including access roads to link villages to the highway. The road is one of the region’s key trade routes and part of Corridor 2 of the Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation (CAREC) Program.




More info on the CAREC corridors: CAREC Corridors


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

https://lex.uz/docs/1664887



I found a law from 2010 defining the road numbering of Uzbekistan. According to amendments from August 2020, it is still in force.

This list is enormous, it lists almost 2,000 roads that have a number, I assume the vast majority is not signed in the field.

It also shows that Uzbekistan still maintains the Soviet route numbering, at least for its main roads.


----------

